# just bought my first sprayer



## UfoPilot (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been reading this forum fora few weeks now trying to gain some knowlege about painting, so that I can do a good job painting my house.I'm DIY'er and I just bought a paint sprayer (Graco Ultra Max II 490 high boy). I'm going to use it to paint my house this summer inside and outside. Are there any accessories that are a must have? I have never used a sprayer before. Are there any pitfalls that I should look out for? 

Thanks for your replies in advance...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

It depends on a lot of things. First things first use the right size tip for what you are spraying. Flat wall or satin 415 is what I normally uses. A pole comes in handy if you are doing a lot of high work like ceiling. New work or old work lot of make do the work differnt. all one color or ceil white and walls differnt make you do thing differnt. GOOD LUCK


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the painting, wallcovering, and contracting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

